# The best CHEST SUPERSET



## waviniron (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys, I came up with this really good chest superset that will blast your pecs to the max. This will also put on some size for sure. It's incline bench and Pushups but the exercise used on incline bench is quite different. I made a video demonstrating what to do: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwfsWBZZkwI
If you found this helpful I encourage you to hit that thumbs up and subscribe for more!  Peace out


----------



## Seeker (May 31, 2016)

Fuk off....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Fuk off....



At least he isn't selling stuff


----------



## DF (May 31, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Fuk off....



Grumpy Grandpa!


----------



## ToolSteel (May 31, 2016)

Comp bench ss w/ close grip bench is better.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 31, 2016)

Lolz ......


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 31, 2016)

Best ss is flat bench ss with a two minute nap.


----------



## Iron1 (May 31, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Best ss is flat bench ss with a two minute nap.



Two minutes? It's like you're not even trying.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2016)

Best Superset  ever is benching 500, only a few can achieve this.  Cough cough


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 31, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Best Superset  ever is benching 500, only a few can achieve this.  Cough cough



Its all about the naps. I'm telling ya


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Its all about the naps. I'm telling ya



Going to try this


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 1, 2016)

Am I sucking on my thumb during this nap??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2016)

He has five subscribers. I think seeker is one of them.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2016)

Those are called Arnold Presses not something quite different!


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 1, 2016)

Sad day in America when I see shit like this


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

like 200 push ups, for me


----------



## ccpro (Jun 18, 2016)

It's called genetics, that dude could build his chest doing anything....


----------



## Maijah (Jun 18, 2016)

He's only 16, he's got incredible genetics.


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)

Wtf !!!!!!


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)

what is this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2016)

zyad00 said:


> what is this?



This is what happens when kids start lifting, think they are jacked AF and can teach us all about the amazing things they know.


----------

